# What vise to purchase



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm just starting out and looking forward to tying. Can someone recommend a good vise/tools etc.

Thanks


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would recommend getting a starter kit and tying up a few dozen to see if you really do enjoy tying then tie a few dozen more,get your skills up then get a better vise.No sense in buying a top o the line vise then find out its not your thing. But if at this point you have already decided that you are sure you like it check out vises by Renzetti, Dynaking or Griffith just to name a few. Also what will you be tying most..?? large streamers,dry flies and nymphs, bass bugs etc. Go into a good fly shop and tell them what you would most likely be tying and they could help you. I myself own 2 renzettis and love em and I am a commercial tier and a former fly shop worker and tying instructor.
Pm me if you need any help
TroutLord1) Tom


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I really like my Renzetti traveler. Just try a couple in a fly shop and decide what feels better for you.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

If I had an unlimited budget, I'd get a DynaKing Barracuda, #2 choice would be a Renzetti. I have a Danvice - about $80 and will suit most. This is not my first vice, however - I first had the cheap vices that came in kits and learned to tie and learned that I liked it. 

Like I said, with an unlimited budget, I'd get the Barracuda - in the meantime, I'll use that money for tying supplies!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The choice of vice depends upon what size you will be tying. I like my Griffin Montana Mongoose, but I seldom tie smaller than #14.


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll also vote Renzetti. Have had it for years and tie everything from huge streamers down to about 18s.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Renzetti... hands down! They originated and patented the true rotary tying vice. Some of the other vice manufacturers had to pay Renzetti royalties for ripping-off their idea and major design.
The Traveler 2200 also gets my vote but being a lucky dawg with a wife who was convinced by a now gone Michigan fly shop owner I couldn't get along without a Presentation for Christmas many moons ago, I have the vice that will last me until the end.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I've tied for years on Renzetti and love them.
I do think there is a new Regal and Dyna King Barracuda in my near future!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Another vote for the Presentation

Tied from saltwater bugs (2/0) all the way down to 22's for trout with the original jaws. Payed for itself numerous times


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

Take a look at HMH, Regal or Renzetti. If you want the best vise made get a LAW Bench Vise.

DR. Slick tool sets are a great value


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The Renzetti Traveler is the best for all around value, but I still think the Nor-vise rules in the long run.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I truly love my anvil atlas... great customer service and awesome scissors too.

Here is a link to a comparison done buy vise and price range... 

http://www.flyfisherman.com/ftb/hwvise/index29.html

My next vise will be a regal... not that I plan to give up my anvil


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

You want to get a true rotary vise like Renzetti, Peak there are others in the market. They are all fantastic. My self, I use Renzetti. I have had it for almost 35 years. Good luck and tight lines.....


----------



## griffib (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the information. I picked up a Renzetti Traveler today.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

griffib said:


> Thanks to everyone for the information. I picked up a Renzetti Traveler today.


Congrats. It's a nice all round vise. I think you will find it serves you nicely.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i agree with pat, good vise! i have one as well as a lot of people i know and haven't had any real issues to speak of. i do like a heavy base or using a c-clamp thuogh rather than the relatively light base that came with mine.


----------



## esoxfly (Oct 16, 2009)

The Traveler is a great vise. I bought one for my Dad. Renzetti makes a great product. 

I'm a Barracuda user myself, but if not in a Dynaking, I'd be in a Renzetti.


----------



## twoblacklabs (Mar 1, 2008)

Seems to be three schools of thought for vices in this area:

Renzetti
DynaKing
Regal
But I tend to buck the system (grin)

I personally seldom use the True Rotary feature however I really like being able to rotate and even "Spin" my fly while tying. Cost is always an issue for me and so is durability. After HOURS of research and countless reviews and opinions online, I just replaced my Renzetti Knockoff with the Anvil Apex. I love it. While not "True Rotary" (meaning the hook does not stay perfectly midline while rotating about the axis) it is a rotary vise. I can spin, palmer, rotate to view, etc. If one is looking for a solid hold for midges to deer hair bass plugs, under $100, pedistal and c-clamp, you can't beat this vise. It's solid as a rock and there is NO play in the components.

Good Luck.
John


----------

